# Lycra bodysuit to protect coat?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Would the coat perhaps cause matting? I've found keeping Poppy reasonably short, and combing her through in the evening with a bin beside me for the burrs and seeds seems to work pretty well. Most of them seem to end up around her feet, or in her ears and topknot, from pushing her nose into the undergrowth to sniff for interesting stuff - so a coat wouldn't help that much. Might keep the cow poo off when she rolls, of course...!


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

exactly what fjm said - I'd be terrified of having the whole dog be one big mat. I have enough trouble with that without adding to the mix...

sarah


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

one word. MATS!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks. I'll pass on this item - and keep him inside when we visit the farm!


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

tortoise said:


> K9 Top Coat Lycra Bodysuit
> 
> Has anyone tried one of these? I am looking for something so my dog can run around and be a dog without getting full of fall burrs, leaves and sticks. I am concerned that movement/friction might create mats? I'm looking for something he can wear for a couple of hours and then I'm comb him out afterwards.


As someone who has felted wool on purpose (not to mention on accident), you usually need temperature change, moisture, and friction. 

How old is the one you're thinking of putting it on? Wiry coat or mostly soft? With my wiry old guy I found if the underneath fiber/hair was untangled, it took a lot more than one day under a jacket or similar to make mats. I have little experience with puppy or changing coats. 

IF it would stay dry and your dog has a springy coat I think it would be great. IF.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I've made felt too. Warm, wet, detergent, friction. That's why you don't bathe a matted dog - you will make felt!

I'm not about to shell out $60 plus shipping and risk matting coat. I am planning on entering a grooming competition in spring. He is shave down and I need every last millimeter of hair I can grow on him to make the new style on him.


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

tortoise said:


> I've made felt too. Warm, wet, detergent, friction. That's why you don't bathe a matted dog - you will make felt!
> 
> I'm not about to shell out $60 plus shipping and risk matting coat. I am planning on entering a grooming competition in spring. He is shave down and I need every last millimeter of hair I can grow on him to make the new style on him.


In that situation seems like exactly the right choice!


----------

